# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone Vdsl sunc noip

## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
Απο χτές το βράδυ ότι και να δοκίμασα έχω συχρονισμό δεν έχω ip έχει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα ;
Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5000/49999 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 32337/94432 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.2/16.8 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0.1/7.4 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 3.4/10.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleave
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 20 min 15 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά λύθηκε το θέμα αν γίνεται να κλέισει

----------


## paanos

Και εγώ είχα το ίδιο, το 13844 δήλωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και όλα καλά.

----------


## bill2015

εμένα μου είπαν οτι ήταν στη περιοχή μου 
μπηκα στο ρουτερ είσα δια κάπιο λόγο παίρνει ip και για τηλεόραση χωρίς να έχω vodafone δέκτη

----------


## theopan

> εμένα μου είπαν οτι ήταν στη περιοχή μου 
> μπηκα στο ρουτερ είσα δια κάπιο λόγο παίρνει ip και για τηλεόραση χωρίς να έχω vodafone δέκτη


Πολύ καιρό τώρα συμβαίνει αυτό. Και στην TV και στο voip.

----------


## makisrx8

Εμένα αυτο μου το κάνει κάθε Κυριακή πρωί για κανένα 3ωρο στην περιοχή της Κερατέας τους πέρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε πρόβλημα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή...

----------


## bill2015

ααα τόσο ωραία 
Βλέπω αντί να τα φτιάξουν τα κάνουν χειρότερα

----------

